# What do you think his chances are????



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

I went into the ;fs today and they had mixed baby reds with baby blacks. This baby black was struggling to swim. As you can see they bit his ass off. This pic is pretty much his current state. He can not swim upright. The store gave him to me for free when i offered to try and medicate. Im doing salt and melafix right now. That is the same stuff i used to bring back my rhom when he had a hole in his head. You guys think he'll make it? Just got him home a few minutes ago.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

unable to see him in the pic man. Post a clearer shot.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> unable to see him in the pic man. Post a clearer shot.


ok done^^^^^^


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

it may survive, but its tail will never grow back, so you wont be able to mix it with anything, because once they see it struggling to swim they will take it out. But keep up with the salt and melafx and a warm temp


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

mauls said:


> it may survive, but its tail will never grow back, so you wont be able to mix it with anything, because once they see it struggling to swim they will take it out. But keep up with the salt and melafx and a warm temp


someone told me they can grow back everything but eyes......not true?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mikebo22 said:


> it may survive, but its tail will never grow back, so you wont be able to mix it with anything, because once they see it struggling to swim they will take it out. But keep up with the salt and melafx and a warm temp


someone told me they can grow back everything but eyes......not true?
[/quote]

nope, there fins will grow back when they get nipped. But once it gets into the flesh like that, it will just heal it self and make its tail kinda round off but there wont be any more fins growing there

Edit - It will grow back looking like this. and just have troubles swimming

Azeral's


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

Damn! That sucks! Thanks alot for the info and pic. How long ago did that one get his tail bit off from when the pic was taken? Do you think he would still be agressive... like eating other fish?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

he is now a cRiP


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats no way for a sanchez to live







. If he cant right himself and stays in a similiar position than the one in the picture, i would put him down. Id pay a visit to the LFS as well. They cared enough to give you the fish for free for you to heal up. Maybe they will care enough to sit and listen about proper piranha care. Id be respectful tho, them seem like a somewhat decent lfs.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mikebo22 said:


> Damn! That sucks! Thanks alot for the info and pic. How long ago did that one get his tail bit off from when the pic was taken? Do you think he would still be agressive... like eating other fish?


That was azerals and i think he's had it like that for quite a while and it woudlnt' chase after fish, it'd only eat them when the fish swam to him haha


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i would say keep going for it. His tail will never grow back though as everyone stated.

IMO i wouldnt never put anyhting down. I would try my best to still keep it alive. It may be "suffering" but whatever doesnt kill u only makes u stronger.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rocker said:


> i would say keep going for it. His tail will never grow back though as everyone stated.
> 
> IMO i wouldnt never put anyhting down. I would try my best to still keep it alive. It may be "suffering" but whatever doesnt kill u only makes u stronger.


... great quote, for a human. this is a fish were talking about. I am an animal lover at heart. FFS, i cant even feed a goldfish to my piranhas. But for christ sakes, if the animals quality of life is suffering, let it die with dignity.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

rocker said:


> i would say keep going for it. His tail will never grow back though as everyone stated.
> 
> IMO i wouldnt never put anyhting down. I would try my best to still keep it alive. It may be "suffering" but whatever doesnt kill u only makes u stronger.


tell that to some 1 who is blind and def.maybe he will believe you.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Good luck healing him. Dont forget to post progress pics


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

g*luck. i've had fin nips before but nothing as bad as this. i hope he does well


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Personally my opinion is he'll be dead in a couple days. Good luck.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

poor lil guy give him a chance and see how he does i wanna se healed up pics!!!!!!


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

yea im going to give him a chance. he nibbled on some beef heart today. im thinking maybe he'll get a little more growth in his back end since he is still a baby. I know i cant let him live a life vertical. He has been able to shimmy side to side when he wants. We shall see. I will update with either an R.I.P. or hopefully progress pics in a month.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Keep the temp warm and keep up with water changes.

He'll be a unique p without a tail, but it doesn't mean he cannot still eat dead foods.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

He was eating and swimmin around everyday, until 3 days ago he stopped eating. woke up today (Christmas Eve) and homeboy was dead. R.I.P. oh well... I gave it a shot.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mikebo22 said:


> He was eating and swimmin around everyday, until 3 days ago he stopped eating. woke up today (Christmas Eve) and homeboy was dead. R.I.P. oh well... I gave it a shot.


sorry to hear, atleast you gave it a shot


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

nice try, not many people out their would waste money on med's, with chances so bad.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> nice try, not many people out their would waste money on med's, with chances so bad.


I already had meds from my rhom that had "bad chances". He's alive and well. I took the fish in because i had left over meds that i was hoping to never use again anyways. I had him in a 10 gallon hospital tank, so I only used a teaspoon a day of meds. Still have left overs.


----------

